# 9mm carbine



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Any companies out there that make a good M-4 chambered in 9mm, and about how much would it run me for a basic model? I definately want an M-4 some day, but I think it would better suit me in a pistol caliber. It would be cheaper to shoot too. Thnx in advance.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Check out www.rockriverarms.com


----------

